

Ask HN: if you could invest in any startup today, which would you pick? - diego

Given that it's the beginning of 2012, it would be great to look at people's answers to this question one year from now. Assume someone gave you 100k today to invest in one or more startups, and that any startup would take your money. Which would you pick and why?
======
polyfractal
Off the top of my head, Pinterest looks pretty interesting (no pun intended).
I heard about it from my Mom a week ago, and then was told about it from my
girlfriend, two different podcasts I listen to and a HN post.

Probably wouldn't give them the whole 100k, but it's definitely a startup I'm
keeping my eye on.

------
AznHisoka
I would invest in SiteBlackBox.

